# New Site for Knitters



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Found it this p.m.; It's called 'Alice's Embrace'.com. She has some beautiful patterns for prayer shawls and wraps. They're all free, too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it is actually a site that would like you to knit those patterns in support of the charity. Yes, they are free, but..


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

and a very worthy cause it is! I know a lot of KP members are charity knitters and Alzheimer's is one of those diseases that affects someone everywhere in some way or another.

Thank you so much for posting!

Here is a direct link: http://www.alicesembrace.com/


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

What a great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

You're welcome! :-D


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> and a very worthy cause it is! I know a lot of KP members are charity knitters and Alzheimer's is one of those diseases that affects someone everywhere in some way or another.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> Here is a direct link: http://www.alicesembrace.com/


I do know this is serious and I do not mean to offend anyone....
I think I have it already...alzheimers!!! (I am so forgetful)


----------



## sunkitty13 (May 1, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks for sharing this site! I had a grandmother with Alzheimer's, so this is an important issue for me.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this. Will look at it later


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh THANK YOU! I will share this with my prayer shawl group at our next meeting!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I have bookmarked this site...we knit prayer shawls at our church


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's a wonderful web site; I loved reading the stories. My SIL's mother is in the final stages of Alzheimer's and I thought about her a lot as I was reading. Thank you!


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful website.


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a great site. My mother-in-law has Alzheimer's . This a terrible illness. I will use this site to make her a lap blanket and share the site with 
my church.


----------



## Judi Muscle (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this site. I will pass it along to my crafting group; we're always looking for another charity to donate our work to.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

They are pretty. I liked the idea of both shawls and throws.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if this site is connected to the book "Still Alice". If you have an interest in how Alzheimer's affects someone, this is a wonderful book.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

barbdpayne said:


> Does anyone know if this site is connected to the book "Still Alice". If you have an interest in how Alzheimer's affects someone, this is a wonderful book.


This book is wonderful. I had to keep reminding myself that I was reading fiction. It is so well written. It is now going to be made into a movie. I hope they do it well.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful cause and the stitch patterns are beautiful. I'll also share this with our prayer shawl group. Thank you!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> and a very worthy cause it is! I know a lot of KP members are charity knitters and Alzheimer's is one of those diseases that affects someone everywhere in some way or another.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> Here is a direct link: http://www.alicesembrace.com/


Regarding your current avatar, you read my mind!


----------



## spinningmichele (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for posting this site. My friend is suffering early stages at only age 68. I am now her guardian. Very sad.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice group -  I also read Still Alice. Simply a moving book that was beautifully written.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your wonderful replies. Don't give me the credit--'Alice's Embrace' is her work. She was just nice to give us the patterns. :thumbup: :-D


----------



## plo44 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just discovered it the other day... I am knitting one right now...It is a great cause and I hope to make quite a few

there are not many crochet ones tho

still it is vry nice to look at and decide which one you want to make


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this site. My older Sister has Alzheimers and does not know who her family is anymore. It is so sad that anyone has to go through this horrible thing. I would like to ask for prayer for my Sister, Mary, and everyone else suffering with this. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Have them on my Prayer List . There are several Alzheimer's Support Groups. You might want to call one of them and see what they offer. HANG IN THERE!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

mmorris said:


> Have them on my Prayer List . There are several Alzheimer's Support Groups. You might want to call one of them and see what they offer. HANG IN THERE!


Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Alice's Embrace (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you all for looking at our website! We appreciate the kind comments about the patterns and stories. It is such a hard disease....just very sad to see someone who was once vibrant and active slowly evolve into a child....a toddler and then ultimately a baby. That's what it is like - nearly reversing in age. 

Alice was my mom and I was given the book 'Still Alice' and I'm well aware that it's a wonderful book, but I just can't bring myself to read it. Maybe someday, but not yet. It's been nearly three years since she left her earthly journey, but I miss her everyday. I am very hopeful that Alice's Embrace will give warmth, comfort and a sense of security to those suffering from the disease.

Again, thank you for the kind words!


----------

